
Show HN: Gadabout, a Ruby library and job DSL for Nomad - darthcoffee
https://github.com/joshpmcghee/gadabout
======
romanovcode
1\. Can you explain what it is for? I really don't get it.

2\. Why do you put it on CI if you have no build steps/tests?
[https://github.com/joshpmcghee/gadabout/tree/master/test](https://github.com/joshpmcghee/gadabout/tree/master/test)

